# Spoo puppy - Muzzle too short?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

What is the background on this puppy? What is the breeder like? What are the parents like? Was the proper health testing done on the parents?


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh she's darling! I think she'll turn out fine 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

The breeder is reputable, not a puppy mill, and has had good reviews from people both in real life and on the forum. Some of her dogs are show dogs and champions, although not the parents of this particular litter. The father is a service dog, they both have great temperaments.

The parents have had full genetic and health testing - the results were all good. 

The parents' snouts are a good length (to my untrained eye).

So the only thing that worries me is the snout length, which I suppose is a purely cosmetic issue. Some of the other pups in this litter had really nice faces, but they're no longer available.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If everything else was in order and liked her personality and the breeder and the parents, at the end of the day I would not worry too much about her muzzle.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think it looks too small at all! She appears to have a pretty head/muzzle. I much prefer a smaller muzzle on a "girl" than a real long one. 

How many boys in the litter?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think you have a problem with her muzzle. I've attached an 8 week shot of Karat. You can see by my profile pix that she has a long muzzle now.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awww...she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful!!!
I wouldn't worry about it... Even if it doesn't grow longer, she's still gorgeous


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. It looks pretty normal to me! Give it a month or so...both of my pup's faces started lengthening at around 3-4 months. As my co workers said when they saw Raven after not having seen him for two weeks "his beak boinked out!" Lol, when she's 4 or 5 mo you are going to wonder if her body will ever catch up to her nose....Trev's was sooooo long and big and looked like a toucan's bill. Several times I thought it was going to pull him over into a face plant! But now he has the loveliest face on him, and I'm not the only one who says that lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

In the profile she has a wonderful slight dish to her face! You actually want this and many puppies don't have it. It means her muzzle should end up nice and straight as an adult. My Bonnie had that slight dish and she has a long, straight muzzle. My new boy doesn't have the slight dish, but he has the long squared off boxy muzzle, so it should even out for him. Hopefully, fingers crossed, he will end up with a straight muzzle, too. 

Your puppy has a pretty face. Her muzzle could be a little broader, more boxy or squared off on the end, but you can't always tell what they will end up with and you aren't showing her! I can almost say for a fact she will not have a 'down face' because of that nice dish. Her profile looks great. Her eyes are nice and set appropriately apart and not round. She actually has a chin (which quite a few lack). She also has the slight chiseling under her eyes, which many don't have, either. 

Remember, she is a girl. If you are comparing the boy puppies in the picture to your girl, you can't do that.  Boys are often lippier and heftier, more manly looking without being coarse. The girls look girly with a somewhat slimmer muzzle. The distance from the end of her nose to her eyes and then from her eyes to the back of her head looks the same from those pictures (hard to tell). That is correct. You don't want a longer eye to end of muzzle than eye to back of head. 

She has a nice, girly face. Snatch her up. She's adorable. But, to your question: her muzzle looks plenty long enough for a little girl puppy! Their muzzle grows a lot in length.


----------



## Poodlecat (Jul 22, 2012)

What she said! (Outwest) 

Seriously, it looks like a darling puppy and that she'll be a very pretty girl.


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the helpful input! As a (soon-to-be) 1st time poodle owner, I am truly glad to have access to such a wonderful community of poodle lovers.




Olie said:


> I don't think it looks too small at all! She appears to have a pretty head/muzzle. I much prefer a smaller muzzle on a "girl" than a real long one.
> 
> How many boys in the litter?


I think the litter had 3 boys.


----------

